# Car Forums > Automotive News >  2024 (ICE) Mustang Debut!

## Darkane

:Clap:

----------


## Darkane

Holy shit! They released 7 (9 if you include convertible) today!

Eco coupe/conv
GT coupe/conv (480 hp+ NA)
Mustang Dark Horse (Boss 302 equivalent - 500+HP NA, Tremac 6sp)

And then a hand full of race cars, including a GT3!

----------


## vengie

Thank god for Ford. 

Wow that felt weird.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

52 minute video. Holy balls that's a hard no.

----------


## Darkane

> 52 minute video. Holy balls that's a hard no.



They had a lot to talk about. But google pics and articles will suffice  :thumbs up:

----------


## heavyD

Exterior refresh looks really good. Not so sure about the interior as it looks like a bit of a mishmash of a VW GTI and a Camaro and the fake CF looks a little cheap.

----------


## bjstare

Looks great. And now has a feature called “electronic drift brake”… it’s as if they’re actively trying to get mustang owners to keep mowing down crowds of people.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Looks great. And now has a feature called “electronic drift brake”… it’s as if they’re actively trying to get mustang owners to keep mowing down crowds of people.



I support this.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

LoL! Will they lose _plausible deniability_ at some point?

----------


## KRyn

They really should make the Tremec gearbox an option on all models. The MT82 is a piece of junk that ruins what is otherwise a decent automobile.

----------


## killramos

They want everyone who cares to buy the dark horse.

Tbh 90% of people are ticking the auto box anyway so they can rev it from the key fob.

----------


## jutes

> Looks great. And now has a feature called electronic drift brake its as if theyre actively trying to get mustang owners to keep mowing down crowds of people.






Now for Chevy to counter with their Camaro.....  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## Xtrema

> Now for Chevy to counter with their Camaro.....



It's probably going to resurface as EV SUV.


Also what's the purpose of this speed hole?

----------


## Buster

> Looks great. And now has a feature called “electronic drift brake”… it’s as if they’re actively trying to get mustang owners to keep mowing down crowds of people.



still safer than a Tesla

----------


## riander5

Looks sweet, I love mustangs. I hope the GT doesn't start at $80k

Not a fan of the full iPad dashes however... oh well is what it is

----------


## Darkane

I’m really curious about the dark horse. The engine seems overachieving for the media video. 

So, what I mean is this: a 7400rpm coyote with over 100hp/L is very optimistic. I think this will happen, likely 7600-7800rpm - with the goal of 8000. 

This engine differs from the gen 3 coyote with the follow:

New exhaust camshafts
4-1 headers 
Deal 80mm throttle bodies, with ram effect air intakes 
New/revised dual port injection system
GT500 5.2L connecting rods 

More cool stuff is the car will come with optional carbon wheels and trofeo RS rubber. I’m expecting 1.1skid pad minimum. 

But.. the really exciting news is the all new 5.4L coyote in the race car. Count on this powering a future boss, Shelby or cobra model. Quick math: 5.4 x 102 = 551 NA hp. Immense. 

Lastley, a new 6.8 “big block” is likely to fit in the car - the union rep spilled the beans in a press conference a couple of years ago. He said in the truck and mustang, and the new 6.8 was just announced as a 6.2L replacement. 

Very exciting times.

----------


## Xtrema

> 52 minute video. Holy balls that's a hard no.



Digestible 10 min vid



Seem like slightly more effort than Nissan refreshing the Z.

----------


## Darkane

> Digestible 10 min vid
> 
> 
> 
> Seem like slightly more effort than Nissan refreshing the Z.



Exactly. That’s how I would define it. 

The small difference is, the previous mustang generation was really good and not so dated. 

The previous Z gen was extremely dated.

----------


## Buster

no companies are going to put money into a ground-up development of a major car nowadays. Welcome to the shit world of giant cell phone chassis with wheels.

----------


## bjstare

> no companies are going to put money into a ground-up development of a major car nowadays. Welcome to the shit world of giant cell phone chassis with wheels.



Are you unhappy about the upcoming EV revolution or something?

----------


## Buster

> Are you unhappy about the upcoming EV revolution or something?



I don't really care at this point. But if you are a car guy, I'd start caring a lot.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Looks great. And now has a feature called electronic drift brake its as if theyre actively trying to get mustang owners to keep mowing down crowds of people.



"There's no such thing as bad publicity"

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I don't really care at this point. But if you are a car guy, I'd start caring a lot.



I spent the weekend in Vancouver where the streets are clogged with Tesla and wow - does it ever feel incredibly bland in a giant hurry. It's erie...
Every Model 3 looks the same and every Y looks the same and so on. Do they not offer many colours or are they overdue for a body update or something? Being in traffic felt like The Borg.
It was no bueno.

----------


## Buster

> I spent the weekend in Vancouver where the streets are clogged with Tesla and wow - does it ever feel incredibly bland in a giant hurry. It's erie...
> Every Model 3 looks the same and every Y looks the same and so on. Do they not offer many colours or are they overdue for a body update or something? Being in traffic felt like The Borg.
> It was no bueno.



"I'm a transportation appliance guy" didn't have the same ring as"I'm a cat guy".

----------


## rage2

> I spent the weekend in Vancouver where the streets are clogged with Tesla and wow - does it ever feel incredibly bland in a giant hurry. It's erie...
> Every Model 3 looks the same and every Y looks the same and so on. Do they not offer many colours or are they overdue for a body update or something? Being in traffic felt like The Borg.
> It was no bueno.



They offer several colors, but cheap Chinese people choose the free color. That’s why they’re all white.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I'm a cat guy

----------


## shakalaka

I like it. I might get it.

----------


## arcticcat522

> Also what's the purpose of this speed hole?
> Attachment 108844



Noticed this too. I really ikea this car.

----------


## vengie

> I like it. I might get it.



I like you

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Noticed this too. I really ikea this car.



Underappreciated comment

----------


## bjstare

> I like it. I might get it.



Man, I feel like this needs more recognition. Shak, for perhaps the first time ever, has admitted to an imminent vehicle change. Big departure from the old "I'm really going to try to keep this one for at least a year".

Just don't replace your R8 with it.

----------


## killramos

> Man, I feel like this needs more recognition. Shak, for perhaps the first time ever, has admitted to an imminent vehicle change. Big departure from the old "I'm really going to try to keep this one for at least a year".
> 
> Just don't replace your R8 with it.



He will replace the R8 3-4 times before this comes out

----------


## jutes

Will look much better once the bags under the eyes are painted body colour. Sleepy Mustang is tired.

Edit: Maybe I was looking at an old picture. Nevermind.

----------


## Kloubek

Honestly, I was hoping for a trend-setting design. This looks decent (I like the DRLs), but it's really just an update on the existing design... which is unfortunate, since it's an all-new model. As others have said, I'm not super keen on the interior design either (Though the screens certainly do help update it to the modern era) and find it unfortunate they lost the heritage double-hump dash theme. 

At least the performance is anticipated to be strong.

----------


## Darkane

So yeah. Cool car, like any new car they say the ecu is uncrackable. 

If true, that’s a problem for the coyote. 

Oh a personal note, I want to see if the new manifold can be retrofitted onto a 5.2 voodoo.

- - - Updated - - -




> Honestly, I was hoping for a trend-setting design. This looks decent (I like the DRLs), but it's really just an update on the existing design... which is unfortunate, since it's an all-new model. As others have said, I'm not super keen on the interior design either (Though the screens certainly do help update it to the modern era) and find it unfortunate they lost the heritage double-hump dash theme. 
> 
> At least the performance is anticipated to be strong.



If the weight doesn’t go too much higher, the GT with 10sp will be a proper 11.9 1/4 mile car at 485 hp.

----------


## heavyD

> They really should make the Tremec gearbox an option on all models. The MT82 is a piece of junk that ruins what is otherwise a decent automobile.



Yep. I got burned once with my 2012 GT but never again will I buy a car with that trashmission.

----------


## riander5

> So yeah. Cool car, like any new car they say the ecu is uncrackable. 
> 
> If true, that’s a problem for the coyote. 
> 
> Oh a personal note, I want to see if the new manifold can be retrofitted onto a 5.2 voodoo.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> ...



I need more details on the dark horse!

Also, has anyone figured out where that sound from the tweet was from? Thats the car I want.

here is the tweet - https://twitter.com/FordPerformance/...A5jrvF8qI8f_2g

----------


## heavyD

> They offer several colors, but cheap Chinese people choose the free color. That’s why they’re all white.



That's why I paid up for red. Don't particularly care for any of their colors but the red looks decent enough in the sun and at least differentiates from the mass of appliance white Teslas.

----------


## rage2

> That's why I paid up for red. Don't particularly care for any of their colors but the red looks decent enough in the sun and at least differentiates from the mass of appliance white Teslas.



Are you still up by my house? I keep running into a Red Tesla, wondering if that's you.

----------


## Darkane

> I need more details on the dark horse!
> 
> Also, has anyone figured out where that sound from the tweet was from? Thats the car I want.
> 
> here is the tweet - https://twitter.com/FordPerformance/...A5jrvF8qI8f_2g



Race car. Probably GT3 with sequential trans. Straight cut gears, can kind of hear the whine

----------


## riander5

> Race car. Probably GT3 with sequential trans. Straight cut gears, can kind of hear the whine



They got me all excited in my berries for a car we can't have.

Although deep down we all knew it wasnt a production model sound

----------


## Darkane

> They got me all excited in my berries for a car we can't have.
> 
> Although deep down we all knew it wasnt a production model sound



I know, eh? So my thoughts (hope) is if ford really wants to go out with a bang, by the 26/27 model year the 5.4L coyote around 550 NA production HP, will be mated to the GT500 DCT. 

Call it a cobra, boss, Or Shelby. That will be the model for me, and I fear 130k lol.

----------


## ExtraSlow

You spelled 6.8L V8 wrong.

----------


## Darkane

> You spelled 6.8L V8 wrong.



I screw that up often.

I like the revs.

/Dave Chappell got any of them revs gif*

----------


## zechs

> I screw that up often.
> 
> I like the revs.
> 
> /Dave Chappell got any of them revs gif*



Does the 6.8 not rev? How about the 7.3? I'm seeing 7.3's spun over 7500rpm and making 750+hp n/a

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> Does the 6.8 not rev? How about the 7.3? I'm seeing 7.3's spun over 7500rpm and making 750+hp n/a



Whoa what. Will that fit in a P71…

----------


## Darkane

> Does the 6.8 not rev? How about the 7.3? I'm seeing 7.3's spun over 7500rpm and making 750+hp n/a



It revs, but not in production form. It’s OHV design, not DOHC. Anyone aftermarket can turn a high spinning engine, but it needs to be backed by 5 years and 100,000km.

Who knows the plan

----------


## heavyD

> Are you still up by my house? I keep running into a Red Tesla, wondering if that's you.



Yeah I'm still in the NW. If it has a Flames plate it could be me.

----------


## riander5

> Yep. I got burned once with my 2012 GT but never again will I buy a car with that trashmission.



Did all the GT's have it? I had a 2013.. it wasnt an amazing manual by any means but I didn't think it was terrible.

That being said i've never driven a honda, bmw, or porsche manual transmission (ones I am used to seeing praised by the media)

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> Did all the GT's have it? I had a 2013.. it wasnt an amazing manual by any means but I didn't think it was terrible.
> 
> That being said i've never driven a honda, bmw, or porsche manual transmission (ones I am used to seeing praised by the media)



It’s been a long time since a BMW manual has been praised transmission wise…

----------


## riander5

> It’s been a long time since a BMW manual has been praised transmission wise…



Ok I admit, it's been a while since I've read many car reviews. But you get my point

----------

